# Ladder stand with narrow ladder



## CORNFED500 (May 26, 2011)

Ladder stand with narrow ladder i saw one of these on a lease with my buddy it was a fairly tall ladder stand with a narrow ladder i was wondering who made this style stand if anyone has seen one of these


----------



## outsideman (May 30, 2011)

Seen them at wally world..........


----------



## Mako22 (May 30, 2011)

I have three of them that I got at Walmart, they are called the "stealth 15" and the "stealth 17". The 15 cost $59 and the 17 cost $79. The 17 is the better stand in my opinion as the seat is better and it comes with a shooting rail. My daughter killed her first deer last season from the 17 and I killed a doe out of it latter in the season. The 15 has a canvas seat which I think I am going to replace with a piece of plywood. I bought the 15's after last season on sale for $35 each and plan to use them for my kids to hunt out of. The 17 breaks down into 4 sections for transport and the 15 breaks down into 3 sections. I like the 17 that we used last season and plan on getting another one. Good luck.


----------



## duckbill (May 30, 2011)

Loggy Bayou has them.  They call them "brush" ladders I believe.  I've got a 15' model that I use in spots where I'm not going to sit for long.  They have sling seats and no back rest.  My big complaint is that they sit too close to the tree.  Tough to draw a bow for sure.


----------



## HighCotton (May 31, 2011)

I have a "narrow ladder" tree stand bought at Wally Word maybe 3 years ago.  Made by Remington.

I bought it because the price was right- didn't realize the ladder was narrow (wide enough for only 1 foot at a time) until I started putting it together.

I don't like it.  I'd rather just spend a little more and get a regular width ladder.  I find the narrow ladder a little difficult to negotiate especially when loaded down with gun, goodie bag, etc. and especially in the dark.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 31, 2011)

another vote for "No" on that particular style of stand. If you have big feet or bad knee's, climbing that stand is difficult at best.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (May 31, 2011)

Sportsmans Guide has several....One of them is 21' tall.......


----------



## mudracing101 (May 31, 2011)

HighCotton said:


> I have a "narrow ladder" tree stand bought at Wally Word maybe 3 years ago.  Made by Remington.
> 
> I bought it because the price was right- didn't realize the ladder was narrow (wide enough for only 1 foot at a time) until I started putting it together.
> 
> I don't like it.  I'd rather just spend a little more and get a regular width ladder.  I find the narrow ladder a little difficult to negotiate especially when loaded down with gun, goodie bag, etc. and especially in the dark.





rhbama3 said:


> another vote for "No" on that particular style of stand. If you have big feet or bad knee's, climbing that stand is difficult at best.



x3 The small ladder is a pain. My dad wont even hunt out of my stand because of the narrow step,,,,,, one foot at a time. I use it, but he has a bad hip , and i would  even prefer a little more room. Good price but a  definate thumbs down for accessibility.


----------



## JohnK (Jun 12, 2011)

What would be the advantage of a smaller ladder? I've seen them in the woods, even climbed up and sat in one. I wouldn't want one.


----------



## Headsortails (Jun 12, 2011)

I bought a similar stand four years ago. It is a pain to climb.


----------



## Mako22 (Jun 12, 2011)

One foot at a time and it's easy to climb. I'm buying some more cause they are cheap, light and easy to carry around the woods.


----------



## one hogman (Jun 12, 2011)

I bought one also at WW and regret  it, it is not as stable and a pain to climb, you cannot put both feet on the same rung, the biggest pain is setting it up.


----------

